# lighting for clones



## artfern (Apr 14, 2007)

during the cloning process, i've switched from 2 regualar flourescents of 40 watts each to a fixture with 6 compact flours, 54 watt each tube. couple of questions, what's the consensus on light cylcle: 24 hr straight or 18-6? i've read info insisting it's better to go 18-6 because that's what the mamas were on and the cuttings, even the cuttings need a little time to rest and transfer sugars. however my neighborhood grow store proprietor with the coast to coast attitude swears on the 'lights always on until roots kick out' policy. any ideas?

second ?
about these 6cfi's, they are stronger and there are more of them., 6 instead of 2. obviously the lumens are greater. any hints on how high they should be from the tops of the clones? i'm running an aero cloner that is 4' long and 2' wide, not that the machine's dimensions figure into the equation. i worry about buring my babies and i want to give em the best exposure so they will root 'lo mas pronto possible'. i don't have a light meter to measure the outputs. again any ideas?

thanx in advance for everybody's input.


----------



## ViRedd (Apr 14, 2007)

I run my clones 24/0. 

Hold your hand at the tops of the cuttings under the lights. If you feel warmth coming from the lights, the lights are to close.

Vi


----------



## potroast (Apr 15, 2007)

What he said, 

plus, lighting for rooting cuttings may be too strong coming from a CFL, so you will have to be careful. An easy way to calculate is to use watts. Low lighting would be about 10-20 watts/sqft of canopy. So your 8 sq.ft. would need 80-160 watts of light. 

Maybe change the CFL's for 13 watt lamps. 

HTH


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 17, 2007)

I use 24/7 light for my clones and young plants.Im not a cfl fan and would reccomend a $8 2 tube 48 inch shop light from wal-mart.Keep the light almost touching the tops no more then an inch away.Good grows


----------



## northerntights (Apr 17, 2007)

I recently found a great fluorescent tube to use with cuttings, Zoomed ReefSun. It's a combination of a full spectrum phosphor and actinic blue so it's got a lot of the light use primarily for vegetative growth. Helped my clones out a lot. You can get it at PetCo or PetSmart etc...


----------

